# Brief Overview of Nietzsche



## WrittenFromUtopia (Feb 14, 2006)

For those who haven't spent any time reading Nietzsche and might be curious to see one aspect of his thought, I have just written a very short, brief essay overviewing one of the major tenets of his philosophical thought (in my opinion).

EDIT: By the way, this is not - I repeat - NOT a critique of his viewpoints, but a summary of what HE believes (not me!). A critique will come later in the semester. 

[Edited on 2-14-2006 by WrittenFromUtopia]


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 14, 2006)

I enjoyed the fine summary of Nietzche. I read all his books when I was 17-18 and was a scoffer and a sceptic. When you tame an animal you make him weak...when you tame a man, you call him "Christian." He was a sharp mind, used for evil. I still admire his consistency - though I abhor his views.


----------



## cupotea (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trevorjohnson_
> I enjoyed the fine summary of Nietzche. I read all his books when I was 17-18 and was a scoffer and a sceptic. When you tame an animal you make him weak...when you tame a man, you call him "Christian." He was a sharp mind, used for evil. I still admire his consistency - though I abhor his views.



I have tremendous respect for Nietzsche for precisely his consistency. He took his philosophy to its utmost logical bounds and conclusions. He was one of the few *genuine* atheists, along with Camus and - to a lesser degree - Sartre. 

All so-called "atheists" since then are what I call "suburban" atheists, more bourgeoise than thinkers. Very few of them have embraced atheism so completely as Neitzsche. And it was in the face of the consequences of atheism that Camus noted that the only serious philosophical question was whether or not to commit suicide. 

Not sure how Camus died, though. (If he died an atheist I hope it was suicide.) Sartre went out as a coward denying much of his existentialism, claiming he "felt" he had a destiny - and in the process thoroughly disgusting his longtime lover de Boivier. 

Neitzsche did it consistently ... dying of syphillis I think.


----------



## Puritanhead (Feb 15, 2006)

Didn't he write a book called _The Anti-Christ_?


----------



## cupotea (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> Didn't he write a book called _The Anti-Christ_?



Yup


----------

